# Story Concept



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey here is a Story concept that is up for grabs if anyone is interested.  i have no idea if it is a common concept or something original but it popped into my head so i thought id share it.  Ive always been a fan of werewolves and terrified of Zombies.  I love how in both Werewolf and Zombie movies both creatures seem to be unstoppable, though for different reasons.  I have often wondered about werewolf immunities and weather or not their resistance to disease included the "Walking Plague." My Ideas regarding werewolves and zombies made me wonder why in many zombie movies and books zombies seem to ignore most other animals. So i guess in a long drawn out way my story concept is that of Furs versus zombies.  the setting would be a post apocalyptic modern world. and the Protagonists would be genetically engineered Human beings who were altered with Animal DNA. Something along those lines.  I don't know if its any good but if anyone likes it and wants to go with it let me know id love to read something like that and i am way to lazy to write it myself.  sounded cool ta me any ideas or comments be they positive or negative are welcome. Thanks fur reading.
~Tofer


----------



## khdn (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd say it's ok. Maybe not terribly original (Werewolves and Zombies...), but it seems like a solid foundation.

/EDIT: Actually, coming to think of it... you'd probably run into a few "balance" issues if you give the "Furs" present-day technology. Usually, in this kind of scenario, humans only have problems dealing with the zomibes because they are physically frail and hopelessly outnumbered. If you remove the "physically frail" thing, however... eh. Eagles with flamethrowers _might_ be a small problem for a mindless zombie horde, for example.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 28, 2008)

lol yea i figured there would be quite a few holes, and balance issues. lol the only thing i can think of that would even the odds is stronger strands of the virus. not so much mindless zombies as crazed hard to kill flesh eaters. i mean zombies that can think and can still only be killed by head shots.  another balance solution could be that only certian people are compatable with the fusion of animal DNA. i imagine the furs would be an elite few set in place to protect the humans.  I dunno i kinda imagine a war. with furs as the elites of the living and "Super Zombies" as the elites of the dead. could throw somethin about animals being reanimated after death but not being able to contract the plague while living.  lolz brain storming is fun.


----------



## khdn (Dec 29, 2008)

Seems decent. Maybe you could even dish in the humans as a third faction that mistrusts the "supersoldiers" but happens to hold most remaining military bases and equipment and only reluctantly works together with the genetically altered. But on the overall... sounds ok.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 29, 2008)

Coolio thanks for the critique.  I am not likely to do anything with it though. Got too much other stuff goin down, and im a really bad procrastinator.  But its fun to theorize about stuff like this.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 29, 2008)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> Coolio thanks for the critique.  I am not likely to do anything with it though. Got too much other stuff goin down, and im a really bad procrastinator.  But its fun to theorize about stuff like this.



Eww, Comic Sans...


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 29, 2008)

Whys Dat?  My fav font isn't an option, but whats so bad about Comic sans?


----------



## khdn (Dec 30, 2008)

It's... eh. It looks somewhat silly, and for some reason, 12-year-old Internet first-timers seem to gravitate towards it.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 30, 2008)

Ah. Thanks for the heads up i'll be sure to keep that in mind while making any future posts.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks :3 I'm sure you're aware that there IS a site dedicated to the hatred of that font, right? No joke!


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 31, 2008)

hehehe sound funny ill have to look it up.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 31, 2008)

Ban Comic Sans MS


----------



## timtheking (Jan 5, 2009)

I was going to do something somewhat similar, just with Custom Zombies somewhat like Silent Hill, er..well, the atmosphere, along with a OC furry. I'm with Snowy, don't use Comic Sans MS. Not that I have it anyway, on the other hand, If you like it, that's fine. I'm going to say something no one else has said, remember to include Character Development and make it like a REAL person. Make it breath and live, make it have real emotions. That's what is needed to have a really great storyline, something I keep forgetting in all of my stories.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 5, 2009)

Check my FA page, I'm currently writing a zombie story with furs. There's no humans at all in it,  but it's worth a shot, I guess. Don't get your hopes up, I suck. c:


----------

